# Squinting?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So, this morning Astrid seemed totally fine. Tonight, I came home from work to find that her eyes suddenly looked all squinty. She's still acting alert, even playful...but her eyes definitely don't look normal.  Her face and head feathers also look slightly unkempt.

Of course, tomorrow is Sunday, and most vets are closed; I don't trust any of the nearby emergency vets with birds, at all. Going to call the one good clinic I know is at least open first thing in the morning, and take the first available appointment.

In the meantime, I'm worried. Anyone know what squinty eyes might mean? Oh, and if she has an illness, all the other birds have been exposed. I have no good way of separating them for now, aside from dividing the double flight and giving her half (which I've done).

Please tell me I'm panicking for nothing...


----------



## vinay (Oct 11, 2012)

One of my budgies called Snowy recently passed away due to a cold and chest congestion. 
His symptoms started with squinty eyes which eventually went completely shut in a day. He passed 2 days after that.

Don't want to sound negative but you really should get it checked out. Hopefully its nothing serious .

Good luck


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Noooooooooo Astrid 

Hopefully she's just giving Bandit the evil eye because he doesn't reciprocate her love.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I was able to get an appointment for three hours from now. Never seen this particular doctor before, so I hope they're good.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They actually worked me in earlier. Her eyes looked normal today, but her face feathers are still slightly damp/crusty-looking. The vet recommend isolating her from the other birds so I could monitor her eating, drinking and behavior tomorrow and see if there is any change. If the symptoms don't clear up, I'll bring her back for testing and maybe some eye drops and/or antibiotics. Because she stresses out so much from handling, though, we don't want to go that route unless she really needs it. Aside from the eyes, the vet said she looks great and very healthy.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

How's she getting on?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She seems totally fine today, from what I can tell. Still have her separated, but her energy levels seem good, and her eyes look clear. She's moving around the cage, eating, drinking and playing.


----------



## vinay (Oct 11, 2012)

good to hear she's doing well


----------

